

Fileformats wiki: “if it holds data, it's probably documented here” - todd8
http://fileformats.archiveteam.org/wiki/Main_Page

======
pieter_mj
The windev development environment
([http://www.windev.com/](http://www.windev.com/)) file types (wdd, wdm, ...)
are not listed.

------
valarauca1
4 main data file types I work with daily

TDMS, MDF4, MDF4, r64 are not listed.

~~~
sp332
Can you add them?

~~~
valarauca1
Most these formats are very proprietary, so no.

